

Have We Met Before? Doppelgangers Caught On Camera - l33tbro
http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2013/01/29/170279625/have-we-met-before-doppelgangers-caught-on-camera

======
ternaryoperator
In #1 in the series, they are indistinguishable. What would it be like to
randomly run into someone who looked that much like you?

